# OpenGL error playing Angry BIrds on PC



## ramakanta (Jul 11, 2012)

I just downloaded Intel AppUP and got the game Angry Birds for free. When I click to launch the game in AppUp I get the following error: 
OpenGL 2.0 renderer not supported! Reason
OpenGL 2.0 is not supported

OpenGL 1.4 renderer not supported! Reason
OpenGL 1.3 is not supported 


please help me. thank you.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 11, 2012)

Gfx driver isn't updated


----------



## Alok (Jul 11, 2012)

Update graphics driver , if still problem persist that means your gpu doesn't support appropriate open gl version.

*I think you have intel integrated graphics, right?*


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 11, 2012)

old drivers. my friend ran into same problem. updating driver fixed his.

also download latest DirectX  files.


----------



## brisuth (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi.... I had the same problem yesterday, and spent ages downloading the newest drivers for a nvidia GeForce FX5900XT....and got nowhere. In desperation I dug out the original installation CD, installed the original software, and it worked, but with a little jerkyness. So I adjusted the performance settings from 'high perfomance' to 'quality' and all problems were solved! 

Hope this helps a bit....


----------



## ramakanta (Jul 13, 2012)

problem solved,,,  THANKS.


----------



## sunilkuru9 (Jan 29, 2013)

i jus downlorad the game angry bird and instald it. but now my computer says opengl1.4 version not supporting.. wat to do??


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 29, 2013)

sunilkuru9 said:


> i jus downlorad the game angry bird and instald it. but now my computer says opengl1.4 version not supporting.. wat to do??



update driver


----------



## ©mß (Jan 29, 2013)

update direct x


----------



## ganeshcomp2012 (Feb 22, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> I just downloaded Intel AppUP and got the game Angry Birds for free. When I click to launch the game in AppUp I get the following error:
> OpenGL 2.0 renderer not supported! Reason
> OpenGL 2.0 is not supported
> 
> ...



i have same problem pls help me


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Mar 13, 2013)

ganeshcomp2012 said:


> i have same problem pls help me



I think a driver update along with direct x in most cases resolves the issue..


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> problem solved,,,  THANKS.



would you like to share how ??


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 14, 2013)

ganeshcomp2012 said:


> i have same problem pls help me



update GPU drivers and DirectX.


----------

